# Add a little extra flash to your lures



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are most of my "Go to" lures for inshore fishing. If I didn't have any other hard plastic lures, chances are, it would not affect my catch a bit. A couple of these won't make my list without the added flash on the rear hooks.

The flash material is "Kristal Flash," a very popular fly tying material available at any fly shop. If you decide to spice up some of your lures, a "Fly Tying Bobbin" is a great help. Flourescent hot pink nylon fly tying thread is my top choice. Cover the wrapping with clear SALLY HANSEN'S "HARD AS NAILS" nail polish. Two coats, just to be sure.

A package of Kristal Flash will easly tie 50 or more lures. The Pearl Kristal Flash works great too.










Notice the little Kristal Flash fly behind the Spook Jr. Most days the fly catches 75% of the fish and there are always doubles.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

It does not take a lot of the Kristal Flash. Too much may destroy your lures action. The Red Head Heddon "Spittin Image" doesn't make my list without the Kristal Flash. With the flash, it is a long casting, fish catching lure.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Seems to me you like anything in a skirt!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is an even easier, faster and cheaper way to get more flash. This stuff is available at all sewing stores, craft stores, even at Wal=Mart and K-Mart.

Here is a cheap, easy and absolutely fool proof method that gets it right every time.

In photo 1, I show the components and the lengths to cut.
The stuff in the hank is refered to as braided piping, used for craft projects and trim on sewing projects. These hanks contain 10 yds and cost $0.59. Cheap enough. It is tough and does not tarnish. 









The piping has a central cord that you will need to remove after you cut the piping to length. You'll need a 2" piece and a 1 inch piece for the #2 trebel shown. More for larger and less for smaller hooks. Slip the longer piece through the hook eye and lay opposite ends between legs of the trebel. The shorter piece goes between the other legs of the trebel. Tie in place as shown.








Un-braid the piping using a bodkin or pin. A hook point will work too.









Coat the wrappings with Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails clear fingernail polish, dry and install it on your favorite lure.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

There are several brands of piping, all about the same. It comes in lots of flashy colors too. I have pearl. silver, gold, pink, red, blue and green. One hank wil last most fishermen for years. I definitely recommend buying a fly-tying bobbin. A bobbin makes for tighter and neater wraps. Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails nail polish is hard to beat.

My Tips book should be available in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

cool tip, thanks


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Captken, I dont care what anyone says, you're tips are always welcome here!!

BTW, Remind me how I can buy your book, I'm always looking for good reference material!!


----------

